# Cap Actuated Ball Point Pen



## apple320 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have been wanting to build a cap actuated ballpoint pen for about ten years now but I really didn't understand the cap and did not want to take apart one of my Parker's to find out.

Here is what I ended up with.  I used a Parker Big Red clip from the 70's and it takes Parker refills

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/20160227_172907_zpsoqtpmzen.jpg

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/20160227_173248_zpsu6jio8n0.jpg

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/20160227_173255_zpsqdmz3z9z.jpg

Chris


----------



## magpens (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice looking pen !!! . What material is the body ? . Does the clip activate the mechanism in a lever style of action ?


----------



## apple320 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks

Material is out of my stash so not really sure.  
The whole cap pushes down to click down the refill.

Parker used to use this on their pens.


----------



## magpens (Feb 28, 2016)

OK, I get the picture better now.

Is the body metal?

Does the brass thread on the end of the click mechanism screw into a mating thread inside the body ?


----------



## apple320 (Feb 28, 2016)

No it is acrylic.
Top screws into the cap through the clip to hold it on and then the cap slides over the body and screws into the body.  Then the whole cap unit is the clicker for the refill.


----------

